# Tubus Cargo: Classic or Evo?



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm about to order a Tubus Cargo rack for my Ogre.
I see that there are now to versions, the Classic and the Evo. Anyone knows their differences? Which one is considered to be better?
Thanks


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, lets put this on a different perspective:
What is the maximum tire width the Cargo will handle? I'm using Panaracer Rampage 2.35 29er tires


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll check tonight or tomorrow, but I believe the classic will clear the WTB Weirwolf, which measures about 2.3, and that's the 26" version... I don't think you'll have a problem until you want to run fenders.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you. On the site Tubus says the limit is 50mm but I've seen them instaled on fatter bikes, which makes things a little confusing. 
But from what you say, and since I have no intention of running fenders, I guess I'll be ok


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

No picture, but the rack clears the Weirwolf mounted on the rear mounting holes with maybe 5mm on each side. Now that I think of it, I should have tried the front holes. Maybe just order the 700c size to be safe?


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess the Weirwolf 2.55 is about the same size as the Rampage 2.35, am I right? acording to my calculations the Rampage would also have 5mm spare each side. Quite a tight fit, but I guess it's better than ending with the Locc behemoth rack.
If I order, it'll be the 700c version


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Just for the sake of forum database, the Tubus Cargo Evo 28'' fits the Rampage (on 25mm rims) with room to spare, nearly the same as the chainstays


----------

